# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Dv Userbar

## ReegalBeegal

Hey guys. just made a simple userbar for DV and wanted to know what you guys think. I used bits of the main header bar as my image. I guess it would be kinda pointless to use it on these forums but at least now i can show it off on my other forums. anyways all are welcome to use it if you want!



http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...DV_USERBAR.png

----------


## nina

What's a userbar?  :tongue2:  What is it's purpose?

----------


## ReegalBeegal

Well essentially they just show hobbies or preferences for example you might have one that says red sox fan or Windows 7 User or I've seen a lot of people have firefox user because there was/is a big browser war going on. As far as purpose I guess it's really just for looks and to tell people what you do without actually saying it out loud. I see them most always in peoples forum signatures

----------


## LRT

> What's a userbar?  What is it's purpose?



A userbar is basically a thing you put in your sig to show support for a cause or membership in an (often loosely-defined) group. They're quite common on the internet these days.

----------


## Shift

Ooooh I like that a lot! I might use it on my deviantart profile  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

> Hey guys. just made a simple userbar for DV and wanted to know what you guys think. I used bits of the main header bar as my image. I guess it would be kinda pointless to use it on these forums but at least now i can show it off on my other forums. anyways all are welcome to use it if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...DV_USERBAR.png



Very nice.  How difficult was it to make this David?

----------


## Alex

That's a very cool idea, I like it. Just one thing: Is it possible to make the writing a lil bigger so it's easiter to read esp. the "user"?

Would be nice btw if you could also make one saying "staff" or "mod", etc.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Spenner

Yeah I agree the text is a bit cluttered, it's otherwise fine.

See here, the text has a bit more space between the letters and the outline is more visible, allowing the text to stand out.

----------


## ReegalBeegal

> That's a very cool idea, I like it. Just one thing: Is it possible to make the writing a lil bigger so it's easiter to read esp. the "user"?
> 
> Would be nice btw if you could also make one saying "staff" or "mod", etc.



Yeah I was actually going to make it bigger, I was unaware it was so small untill it was done  :tongue2:  and yeah i could easily make one saying mod or staff, changing text is one of the easiest things to change  :smiley:  Ill post an update soon hopefully making text legible and ones that have titles for mods and staff





> Very nice.  How difficult was it to make this David?



Well as far as how easy or hard it wasnt very hard, mostly because i had the resources(dv header). Everything else is just making it look nice n clean.

----------


## ReegalBeegal

lol ok guys i apologize i used the wrong font on my previous version, looks MUCH cleaner now. I made ones for dv staff too as requested. I might make a sized up version in the future but right now i cant scale it up without having it lose quality so i might try again starting from scratch.


http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...RMODcopy-1.png


http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...UIDEcopy-1.png


http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...DMINcopy-1.png


http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...RBARcopy-1.png

Cheers
-Dave

----------


## Dylan xD

I think we should have a official Userbar?

Maybe a comp to see who has the best?

anyway I chucked one together quickly...

----------


## Maria92

I just chucked one together...

----------


## MementoMori

i've been wondering why i haven't seen any of these on thise site... Those are really great Reagal B, i like how you incorporated the banner it really feels like it ties back to the site.

I'll do one and post it in here since this thread is titled as it is, but i will deffinitely be using yours

----------


## nina

That font/text is still a little difficult to read.

----------


## Spenner

You must have antialiasing on your edges or something-- make it hard, 1px thick and just black. Not blending. 



So yeah, that may or may not be the problem. I know even the top one there looks pretty clean, but in the way you have it there may be points (and there are) where it seems to just blend in with the background.

----------


## ReegalBeegal

Thanks Mori  :smiley: , I'll try and fiddle with the text settings a little more and report back!
-Dave

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

> Hey guys. just made a simple userbar for DV and wanted to know what you guys think. I used bits of the main header bar as my image. I guess it would be kinda pointless to use it on these forums but at least now i can show it off on my other forums. anyways all are welcome to use it if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...DV_USERBAR.png



The userbar text is quite blurry. It would be nice if it was easier to read and wasn't such a burden to try reading. I will make one also and post it later on, thanks for the idea of making a userbar.

----------

